# Denia



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Omg- Denia was on Place in the Sun today , what a GORGEOUS place. Anyone got a place there ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

Nearby. And yes, it's a special place.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You lucky sod!!!!

I hereby covet your lifestyle !!!!

Enjoy


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

meetloaf said:


> Nearby. And yes, it's a special place.


You're a lucky loaf for sure. I spent a month there long ago, but even then, it was a place where Brit sailors put in for the winter or for long lay-offs, and the ones I met were very kind to the novice traveler (and American to boot!) that I was then. Always wanted to go back.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I also watched that '_Place in the Sun'_ prog. and, although we know that the presenters are often guilty of being 'economical with the truth' when describing the benefits of relocation to the area concerned, Denia would certainly seem to be worthy of consideration by retirees from N.Europe! 

Here's a link to a website for the fantastic _'Help_' org. based in that area - and another link to a 2009 article, the content of which explains, presumably, just why the founder was motivated to initiate '_Help',_ in the first place...

Help of Denia - Providing support in emergencies when medical services are involved

Dark side of sunny Spain for Britain's elderly expatriates | Travel | The Observer

Aren't the elderly immigrant and expat. residents of Javea/Denia/Calpe lucky..? I only wish we were as fortunate in Cádiz!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I also watched that '_Place in the Sun'_ prog. and, although we know that the presenters are often guilty of being 'economical with the truth' when describing the benefits of relocation to the area concerned, Denia would certainly seem to be worthy of consideration by retirees from N.Europe!
> 
> Here's a link to a website for the fantastic _'Help_' org. based in that area - and another link to a 2009 article, the content of which explains, presumably, just why the founder was motivated to initiate '_Help',_ in the first place...
> 
> ...


yes, HELP is a great organisation - but perhaps because of their success - or maybe the proven need for translators - the hospital in La Xara actually employs mulitlingual translators now in urgencias - so that aspect of their 'help' isn't in so much demand

I just got home Wednesday after a week in there with my daughter & nearly every medical person, nursing auxiliary & even some of the cleaning staff & those bringing the meals, spoke some English or another language apart from Spanish & Valenciano - they actually try to ensure that there is an English/French/German/whatever speaker on each floor when doing the rotas, or that they know how to reach one easily! 

I admit that the look of relief on their faces was clear when they realised that we speak Spanish - although some of the staff (including doctors) asked if we minded if they practiced their English with us, so that we could correct them


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, HELP is a great organisation - but perhaps because of their success - or maybe the proven need for translators - the hospital in La Xara actually employs mulitlingual translators now in urgencias - so that aspect of their 'help' isn't in so much demand
> 
> I just got home Wednesday after a week in there with my daughter & nearly every medical person, nursing auxiliary & even some of the cleaning staff & those bringing the meals, spoke some English or another language apart from Spanish & Valenciano - they actually try to ensure that there is an English/French/German/whatever speaker on each floor when doing the rotas, or that they know how to reach one easily!
> 
> I admit that the look of relief on their faces was clear when they realised that we speak Spanish - although some of the staff (including doctors) asked if we minded if they practiced their English with us, so that we could correct them


Hi, I'm sorry to hear you've just had to spend a week at your local hospital - I do hope that your daughter is in good health, once more! 

Re. the foreign language skills of hospital staff, I can recall, with total clarity, my feelings of intense fear and trepidation experienced upon hearing this, from one of the two Asturian doctors about to _'set'_ the bones in my very fractured wrist;

'' We'd like to try to explain everything to you in English - as we're studying your language. So, we're VERY sorry, but we are going to hurt you_ a little...!'_' His response to my whispered request for an estimated timescale (I was prone and in agony on the examination table, clinging tightly to the hand of a sympathetic nurse..), was to state (factually, as it transpired..); ''Oh, we'll hurt you for *three minutes!*'' 

Once the ghastly procedure was finally over and my poor wrist and arm fully encased in plaster, I promised myself that, should I ever need to attend hospital in Spain again, I'd seek out _non-English speaking_ doctors only, despite the undoubted medical skill exhibited by those two Asturian clinicians/English lang. students...

_ Ignorance is most definitely bliss_ (in any language) IMO..and, although I value directness and honesty very highly, normally, I've learnt that these are not necessarily desirable qualities in my physicians, LOL!



Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to hear you've just had to spend a week at your local hospital - I do hope that your daughter is in good health, once more!
> 
> Re. the foreign language skills of hospital staff, I can recall, with total clarity, my feelings of intense fear and trepidation experienced upon hearing this, from one of the two Asturian doctors about to _'set'_ the bones in my very fractured wrist;
> 
> ...


back in hospital again since Friday for an emergency op due to complications - no idea when we'll get out now - yesterday the surgeon said that we have to stay 'unos días más' ......

oddly - that is pretty much the only member of staff who hasn't wanted to speak in English to us - even the nurse who routinely speaks to us in Spanish said ' I come back' last night, as she left my daughter with a drip which lasts a few minutes, to go into the next room 

we caused hilarity & some consternation yesterday - elder daughter has been in Munich for Oktoberfest & visiting friends & came straight to the hospital from the airport

as she was leaving with her suitcases, & we walked past the nurses station, they mistook her for the patient at first glance & in Valenciano said 'where is she going' & 'oh no - that's her sister'

dd & I collapsed laughing & I then explained that my daughters both speak Valenciano & I understand it - you could see them trying to remember if they'd said anything within our hearing that they didn't want us to know :heh:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> back in hospital again since Friday for an emergency op due to complications - no idea when we'll get out now - yesterday the surgeon said that we have to stay 'unos días más' ......
> 
> oddly - that is pretty much the only member of staff who hasn't wanted to speak in English to us - even the nurse who routinely speaks to us in Spanish said ' I come back' last night, as she left my daughter with a drip which lasts a few minutes, to go into the next room
> 
> ...



Hope you're both home soon

I had a minor op at the CdS Hospital Marbella a couple of weeks ago. The nurses who got me ready asked if I spoke Spanish so I gave my usual reply, 'Me defiendo' then settled down and enjoyed an impromptu Spanish lesson listening to the nurses chatting about their boyfriends, husbands, children and so on until I was ready for theatre.
While earwigging I recalled Pesky's comment when, newly arrived and knowing very few words of Spanish, I remarked innocently that unlike Brits and Czechs, Spaniards didn't seem to use 'bad' language.
'Wait until you learn more', she replied.
The truth of this became very clear the more I learnt. Overhearing all the 'conos', '****s' and 'joders' that seasoned the nurses' conversations I tried to imagine medical professionals in the UK cheerily using the f and c words in front of patients.....
I was lucky enough not to have ever had to be treated in a UK hospital so I can't compare but the friendliness, warmth and professionalism I've experienced in the Andalucian system at all levels is remarkable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hope you're both home soon
> 
> I had a minor op at the CdS Hospital Marbella a couple of weeks ago. The nurses who got me ready asked if I spoke Spanish so I gave my usual reply, 'Me defiendo' then settled down and enjoyed an impromptu Spanish lesson listening to the nurses chatting about their boyfriends, husbands, children and so on until I was ready for theatre.
> While earwigging I recalled Pesky's comment when, newly arrived and knowing very few words of Spanish, I remarked innocently that unlike Brits and Czechs, Spaniards didn't seem to use 'bad' language.
> ...


who would have thought such a tiny thing as an appendix could cause so much trouble?

atm I can't decide if I like the expectation that you stay 24/7 with the patient or not - it's comfy enough & free wifi - & the food in the cafe is good & a 3 course menú is good value, & it certainly beats rushing back & forth for visiting times - but I NEED to work!!

the language IS ripe, isn't? We have nurses with visible tattoos as well, & a surgeon with an eyebrow piercing - all VERY different to the UK 

spotlessly clean though - the cleaners do a full clean twice a day - private room with a sofabed & a reclining armchair as well as her bed

sounds more like a hotel


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a very quicky as you are mentioning hospital care- in Spain is there nursing care just like UK- or are families expected to do the basics for the patient, just like Turkey. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just a very quicky as you are mentioning hospital care- in Spain is there nursing care just like UK- or are families expected to do the basics for the patient, just like Turkey. Thanks


if you read my last post you'll see that the expectation is that a family member is there 24/7 with the patient, helping with personal care & so on


I do know that in this hospital they will take care of that if the family is unable to, though

I have read that it isn't the case in other hospitals in other parts of the country


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Went to Denia in the winter, a couple of times, it was dead-dead! - nothing much to do there in the winter! Summer is ok, I guess, but there are more beatiful places around Denia. 

I don't know where they get those houses they showed on telly, you can find things bigger and cheaper in Denia.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

We are coming property hunting next month! Looking at Javea/Denia and surrounds. I am interested to see what the weather/ambience will be like in Nov.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> We are coming property hunting next month! Looking at Javea/Denia and surrounds. I am interested to see what the weather/ambience will be like in Nov.


I think Jávea is lovely all year round - but I'm biased.....


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I think Jávea is lovely all year round - but I'm biased.....


If it doesn't rain on my birthday, I'll be sold! It always rains on my birthday, I hate November!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> If it doesn't rain on my birthday, I'll be sold! It always rains on my birthday, I hate November!!


my birthday is in November - I don't think it has rained on my birthday in the 11 I've had here - & last xmas day was the first we've had when the weather was grey, rather than sunny enough for a drink by the beach


----------

